# RR: 51. Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni



## Trout

*1.	Carmignola, Marcon (cond.), Venice Baroque Orchestra	(1999)










2.	Biondi (violin & cond.), Europa Galante	(1991)










3.	Standage, Pinnock (cond.), The English Concert	(1982)










4.	Shaham, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra	(1993)










5.	Loveday, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1969)










6.	Onofri, Antonini (cond.), Il Giardino Armonico	(1993)










7.	Sparf, Drottningholm Baroque Ensemble	(1984)










8.	Biondi (violin & cond.), Europa Galante	(2003)










9.	Ayo, I Musici	(1959)










10.	Lamon (violin & cond.), Tafelmusik	(1991)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Carmignola, Marcon (cond.), Venice Baroque Orchestra	(1999)
2.	Biondi (violin & cond.), Europa Galante	(1991)
3.	Standage, Pinnock (cond.), The English Concert	(1982)
4.	Shaham, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra	(1993)
5.	Loveday, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1969)
6.	Onofri, Antonini (cond.), Il Giardino Armonico	(1993)
7.	Sparf, Drottningholm Baroque Ensemble	(1984)
8.	Biondi (violin & cond.), Europa Galante	(2003)
9.	Ayo, I Musici	(1959)
10.	Lamon (violin & cond.), Tafelmusik	(1991)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------



## The3Bs

Great List!!!!
Carmignola is also my favorite... however not the recording you list. I love his earlier recording for Divox with the Sonatori de la Goiosa Marca even more...

My top would be:
1. Carmignola, Sonatori de la Goiosa Marca (1994)
2. Carmignola, Marcon (cond.), Venice Baroque Orchestra (1999)

Apologies in advance if I am overstepping by writing here comments but..

Have you heard a more recent recording by Gli Incogniti, Amandine Beyer 2008?


----------



## Trout

Hi The3Bs,

Thanks for the comments. You are welcome to post them wherever you please! Yes, I'd agree that the Carmignola recordings are both marvelous. I think the only reason the earlier one was not there instead was simply that it was overshadowed by the more popular Sony recording. As much as I would like for all these lists to be purely about the quality, recording popularity does unfortunately play a large role.

I am not very familiar with the Beyer recording, but I did sample a couple movements from Spring and Summer. It's quite interesting. There are some phrasing choices I don't think I've heard elsewhere that make it a refreshing listen. The slow movements were a bit fast and assertive for my taste, but overall I appreciate it.


----------



## The3Bs

Hello Trout,

Thanks for the kind comment.
After reading it I went back to the original Intro post and now understand that the list are based on TCers posts... It must have been an humongous effort to collate all the data to get this ongoing recommended lists going...

I agree with your comments on Ms Beyer..her Vivaldi 4 seasons is extreme... and I thought for a long time that Biondi and the Europa Galante were fast!!!


----------

